# Baby Blucky Winged Demon



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have several little bluckys that I got from Oriental Trading for $2.50 each. I've been wanting to mess with them and I started yesterday.

Here's what they look like straight from the bag. They're about 2' tall. I call them baby bluckys 










Using an Xacto knife, I gouged out the eyes and cut between the teeth (I cut the teeth at an angle to make them sharp). I cut a bit back along the jaw line and under the neck to help open the mouth.










I took a second baby blucky and used two leg and two arm bones to make the basic structure of the demon wings. I cut holes in the shoulder blades to plug them in to.


















I also made new holes to plug the legs into to facilitate the pose. I haven't worked the arm pose yet though.

This is basically where I am at right now. I think it looks pretty neat for a cheap baby blucky already. So far the cost is about $5 because I had to cannibalise a second baby blucky's arms and legs to do the wings.

I'm planning to do some cotton/latex to give it a little bulk here and there (and to strengthen some joints) but I want it to look more skeletal then meaty (if you catch my drift). And then I'll airbrush it to a proper evil, rotted looking finish.

I am making hands and feet with wire, tape and latex because there is just no use for the stock blucky ones.

I'm not sure what to make the wing material out of but right now I'm thinking of latex coated gauze with a wire frame.

I'm also thinking of just putting an LED light inside the head to illuminate it like you would a jack-o-lantern.

But that's where this project is at the moment.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That is looking really cool Cassie!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good Cassie. post pics when you get it done.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him alot Cassie...amazing how cool the bluky skull can be when you cut out the extra plastic stuff that's not supposed to be there. You can the same kind of effect with a little cutting on the hands.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet! I got get me some of those bluckys and hack em up like you


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I managed to get some more work done on him today. BTW, we've named him Moe.

I made bony spines out of Crayola Model Magic clay and hot glued them on to the wings and his spine.

Using gauze, wire and hot glue, I made the wings.

I airbrushed the wings in trans black but I didn't like the look of the gauze pattern showing through so I brushed them lightly with liquid latex. I like the look now.

I also airbrushed shadows on Moe's skull and bones and I really like the look.

I began adding some cotton/latex tendons on the skull. I'm going to do this on the limbs too but I want to keep them to a minimum. I'm going for a more boney look than fleshy/zombie effect.

I wish I had made the wings bigger. Oh well, next time 

Here are some up date pics...


































I've gotten the hands about done and set aside but still need to do the feet. No way in hell am I going to use those stock blucky hands and feet LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, he is so cute. The skull and spines turned out great. I agree, the wings could be larger, but the method looks good. I might suggest replacing the hands with claws. Very good job.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, the hands and feet are definitely going to be hand made. I think I may tatter up the wings a bit too.

I like when people mention problems they've had with a project and post their remedy so here are a couple of mine...

When I first airbrushed the hot glued gauze wings, the paint laid glossy on the hot glue. It looked awful. But after I brushed the carpet latex over them, the gloss went away and the paint color showed through fine (didn't have to repaint them). Next time, I'll latex them before painting though.

I also had a tough time cutting the arches of the bottom of the wings because the gauze is so floppy. Next time, I'll do the final cuts down there after applying the latex.

I hotglued the clay spines on too early in the project and have already broken off two of them (I accidentally dropped the torso). Next time, I'll wait till the end of the project before gluing on the spines.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a great makeover on a crappy looking skeleton! I actually like the small wings....it makes him look like an infant. Save the big fullsize wings for his mommy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Cassie, it's that kind of sharing that makes this place so nice. Iam ordering four of the little guys today. Hope mine turn out as well as yours.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bone Dancer, I noticed that Oriental Trading now has the baby bluckys with LED eyes for $4.99...very cool if you want that without having to dick with adding the LED's yourself. That's one less step to deal with and for the $2.50 higher price, it's worth it to me. I'm going to order a few.

Stand by for a Baby Blucky Winged Demon update. I've been working on him again tonight


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> This is a great makeover on a crappy looking skeleton! I actually like the small wings....it makes him look like an infant. Save the big fullsize wings for his mommy.


Dave, you just gave me inspiration to do something with a mother Demon Blucky and a baby Demon Blucky! I was thinking of doing a full sized Blucky Demon but hadn't thought about incorporating a baby one into it...sounds like fun hehehe


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, on to my update...

I began making the feet/toes. I took the Blucky foot and cut off the toe part. I then inserted my wrapped wires and taped them in place. I'm doing them the same way as I do my Zombie hands. If you want to see how I do my hands, go to my homepage in my sig and click on 'Zombie Hand How-To'.









Then I decided on a pose and hot glued the pelvis to torso and arm and leg joints in place. Then I hot glued my make-shift hands and feet in place.

I have my final body pose set in place (I haven't posed the fingers and toes yet though)









Now I move on to adding some meat to the hands, feet and joints with cotton and carpet latex. Some of it is for looks, and some is for stability of the prop.

In this pic, I've begun working on the hand and arm on the left side of the pic. The rest are still in their raw taped form.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anything would look better than


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

what a fun project! It is really turning out great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Cassie. I am never sure what I what to do with the eyes till I am almost done. It's always a work in progress up to the last minute. The hands and feet look great, nice job. Cutting the foot in half and just adding toes/claws was the way to go. How is the carpet latex working for you. Drying time and such. And what brand are you useing.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I use Elmer's Flooring Adhesive. I get it at Walmart for about $5. Drying time depends on how thick you apply it. The hand I worked on last night is fully dry now.

I've used it on many projects and just love the stuff.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks again Cassie. I am almost out of the cementex 874 latex which cost about $45 a gal plus shipping. I think I will pick up a quart of the elmers and give it a try. By the way, you do a great job setting up you photos. Looks like a advertisement for elmer's . Looking forward to your next post and pics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice tip. I hardly ever have enough dough to scrape together for large amounts of latex. I'll have to give the Elmer's a trial for props.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow!this is awesome Cassie! you gave me some great ideas for my winged demon that I never finished. Thankx!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Moe will make a great addition to your family. He is cute. Post finished pics, please.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the hands and feet finished. I'm now adding flesh here and there (cotton batting and latex). I'll post an update pic soon.

Bone Dancer, that pic is from my tutorial on my webpage. I wanted people to see exactly what I use


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

is flooring adhesive tacky? I'm used to the smooth liquid of actual latex.

any tips for working w/it?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

When it dries, it feels dry to the touch but I found that it will stick to itself. Paint lessens this but it's still a little tacky so I powder it well with translucent talc.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think he was talking about its consistency when it's in liquid form. Is it gooey and sticky to work with or just smooth and fluid like regular liquid latex?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gooey and sticky. Definitely.

But since it's water soluble while wet, I don't see why it couldn't be cut/thinned with water. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just tried thinning it and it thinned fine to a smooth wet texture. That took about 95% of the stickeyness out of it. But the cotton didn't want to stick as well to the plastic when applied. But that's probably just because I'm not accustomed to working with such a thin consistency. I could definitely see an advantage to it for some uses. Lets see what happens when it dries. I'll keep you all posted.

Interesting test.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The hands and feet are done (attached and latexed). Between constructing and attaching, this was the most labor intensive part of the project.

I'm working on the limbs/joints and into the torso with latex and cotton now. I'm wanting to keep this sparse as I want my baby demon to be more skeletal than zombiefied.

Please note that in these pics, the latex is white because it's still wet.



















The last step after this is done is airbrushing unless I decide to do something else heheh


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

wow you are doing a Great job on Moe


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cassie7 said:


> When it dries, it feels dry to the touch but I found that it will stick to itself. Paint lessens this but it's still a little tacky so I powder it well with translucent talc.


Translucent talc is a new one to me. When ever I hear talc, I think baby powder. I am guessing its not the same thing. Where do I find translucent talc?

You have been a great inspiration Cassie. I am looking forward to getting my baby bluckys and making my own little demons. I plan on giving the carpet adhesive a try, for the price if nothing else. And I was thinking of trying to make them posable by running some #9 (cloths line) aluminum wire through them in a X pattern from right to left, hand to foot. I have done this with a 12+ inch skeley I got at the dollar store. So Cassie, what are you making next?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Terrific! Really great transformation...still can't get over how cool that skull looks. Nice job.

I noticed your baby blucky won't be in diapers much longer...you already have him sitting on the pot.....


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bone Dancer, you can get translucent talc at a theatrical makeup store/supplier It's mostly used to set grease paint. but baby powder would work. The only difference is that baby powder is white and translucent talc is clear.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great project. Excellent how to. This has been a fun thread to read.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

wow impressive I like it


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I named him Moe because I'm planning on making three of them. Their names will be Moe, Larry and Curly 

I did a bit more work on Moe tonight but it's silly to post pics of a redundant process (laying cotton and latex). I'll post update pics when it takes more shape unless you all ask me to do so now.

I've had questions about the latex that I'm using...

Here's a pic of the inside of the can of Elmer's Flooring Adhesive (carpet latex) that I use. The consistency is like a stiff cake frosting or peanut butter. And it's very sticky.

I did a test of watering it down which went well, but it dried softer (more pliable) than using it straight when testing on cotton batting. But it did spread smoother. I can definitely see applications for watering it down when working in small/tight spots though.

I hope this helps to answer any questions about it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Great Makeover! Can you pimp my Blucky too?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

$5 to each John, DT?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, I have an update for you all. Sorry for the delay but I've been down with a bad tooth infection.

On to the fun stuff...

I've been fleshing him out with cotton and latex. Although I originally said that I wanted him more bony than fleshy, I'm liking the look and going with it. Here are a couple of pics of Moe's chest. I've gotten a lot more done than this but the angle that I have him sitting to facilitate drying prevents me from taking more pics.


















I mentioned in an earlier post that I was planning on lighting his head like a jack-o-lantern. I got the supplies that I needed yesterday and here's a shot of how his head/face will look when done. It's simply a 10mm red LED on a CR2032 lith battery.









I'm really close to the painting stage. I think he's ready for painting when he dries today.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The eyes look good. I think I like that style rather then the point of light in each eye. This gives it a general internal glow. Painting was always the hard part for me. What color? How much? It's normally a suprise, sometimes good, sometimes not so good. Can't wait to see what you do with this guy.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

On a project like this, airbrush is the only to go. But I may use a hairy brush on it in spots like the teeth (to avoid over spray getting inside the mouth).

Right now I'm thinking of doing the base shadows in a dark green and then finishing up with a transparent light green/yellow all over.

Hubby asked me this morning if I would consider adding a tail. So I may do that too but I'm undecided as yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wonderful job Cassie!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Really Great Job Cassie
I like the whole thing even the baby wings..since it is a baby I wouldn't change them unless you make it a big brother a sister hahah.
I'm wondering if it would help to rough up the plastic with sand paper if you use the watered down latex ..maybe it would stick better.
Can't wait to see finished product and your new family all done.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Cassie, sorry to hear about the tooth, hope you're much better.

I've never used the carpet latex before, I've heard horror stories about it taking forever to dry. I have a similar project that I've been working on, our skulls look really similar. I've been using the panty hose corpsing method on mine, and plan on using feathered wings. Looking forward to seeing yours finished!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Me likey the eyes (or lack thereof) too. With demon characters I always prefer the pits of fire or bed of coals look. I think it adds to the supernaturalness (?) of the character.

Quite a groovy ghoulie you got going Cassie... keep us posted!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the support everybody! It makes working on him much more fun when I come and read replies 

Vlad, since I've begun posting about using carpet/flooring adhesive as an alternative to regular liquid latex, it seems as though everyone is afraid to give it a try for one reason or another. I don't see the problem. It's about $5 for a can and if it works, it could save folks tons of money on props.

As to the drying time, I've never worked extensively with regular liquid latex (outside of facial appliances) but my husband has and he says that he notices no huge difference in drying time. He says the thick texture (like peanut butter) and tack is the only issue that he would have a problem with (after observing me working with it) and that is solved by watering down the carpet latex with distilled water and powdering the final product. And the huge upside, aside from price is that it doesn't stink like hell.

I'd be happy to work with regular latex but just can't afford it on large scale. So this is a nice replacement fix and I have no problem with it at all.

As far as drying time, I did some thick cotton and latex work on Moe last night and by the time I woke in the morning, he was dry and ready to handle and work on some more. But just like regular latex, dry time depends on atmosphere temp, moisture and how heavily it's applied. But for $5 a can, why not give it a try?

I'm having a lot of fun with this little guy. And hubby is already pushing me on making another baby or two and a mommy heheh.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lilly said:


> I'm wondering if it would help to rough up the plastic with sand paper if you use the watered down latex ..maybe it would stick better.


Lilly, I probably just watered it down too much or didn't wait for it to become tacky on the plastic. In fact, I didn't wait at all and that was probably the problem. Using it straight out of the can, you don't have to wait. I must have rushed it.

I plan on doing more watered down tests after I finish working on Moe.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For some reason I keep imagining Dave's Clink looking up at him and wondering if he'd be his buddy.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dave the Dead's creature, Clink. Click the "new thing" thread in the General Prop Discussion forum for pictures.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahhh...my bad 

I did some more work on Moe. I added some more flesh to the chest, ribs and arms. Hubby loves the added pec's and ab's. I also made the hand and foot bones more defined. Moe is about ready for painting.

After experimenting with the LED light inside the head, I decided to cover the eye sockets with gauze so that the bulb wouldn't be as visible. I'll airbrush the gauze black to keep the hollow eye look. I'll probably do the mouth with gauze as well. I need to figure how I want to affix the bulb/battery inside the head in a way that I can turn it on and off (I need to do a separate post about the LED/battery that I made so that you can see what I mean). I had to remove the latex/cotton that I had holding the jaw to be able to rework the head.

My initial plan was to attach the head to the neck with cotton and latex but now I think I'll leave it loose so that I can pose the head differently when I want to. It sits snugly on the neck socket and rotates beautifully up, down, left and right. I'd be crazy to give up that option.

I'll post pics of this stage when I get a chance.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, making a posting about the prop on Christmas eve, now thats hard core. I dont feel so bad about being here now and reading it.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have gathered all of my "parts" and have my fingers crossed that mine looks half as cool as yours does! amazing creation!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are some close-up update pics of where I am now...

Hands and feet detail...


















Chest, ab's and pelvis...


















Back (I need to reattach the broken off spines)...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bone, Halloween waits for no season!



AzKittie74 said:


> I have gathered all of my "parts" and have my fingers crossed that mine looks half as cool as yours does! amazing creation!!


Go for it Kittie! I can't wait to see what you come up with! The only thing blucky's are good for is morphing and messing with


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

to pumpkin-light my skull, I used the Throwie formula (search "throwie" on youtube and you'll find tons of vids and a few tut's on making them)

Here's a no brain simple LED you all can use. No soldering, no resisters or anything.

All you need is a CR2032 Lithium battery (can buy at any jewelry counter at stores like wal-mart and such. I got a 5 pack for under $4 off Amazon), a 10mm LED light (I bought a pack of 100 of them for under $6 on ebay), some paper and tape.

Here's a pic of the part list...










I cut one piece of card stock paper (like an index card) in a square to roughly fit the battery and another as a thin long strip.

Notice that the LED wires has one short and one long one. The short is negative and the long one is positive.

Place the wires of the LED onto the battery with the short wire on the neg side of the battery and long one on the positive side (the side with the wording on it is the pos side. It will have a + on it). The LED will light up.










Place your long strip of paper under the negative wire between it and the battery. This will cut off the circut and turn the light off...










Then place the square paper over it...










While keeping the pieces of paper in place, wrap a piece of tape around the whole thing (battery, paper and wires)










When you pull the long slip of paper out, it turns the light on. You can place it back in to turn it off.

And there you have it. A simple LED to make your icky things glow.

This is what I'm using to make my blucky demon head glow.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Baby Blucky Demon is almost done. Here are my updates:

I added more cotton/latex to the skull. It still needs to be painted. It looks white because the latex is still wet in the pic...









I'm finished painting the body. It looks lighter in the pics than it really is. It's a dark green with black lowlights and yellow highlights...









Checking out the unpainted head on the body...

















Moe should be done in a day or two


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am loving those hands and feet. Nice job on the color too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice job on the color indeed.  I'm used to seeing the demonic reds, but green is a welcome change!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't believe that ever started out as an OTC blucky, had to go back to the first post and do a double take. very nice work Cassie7!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the kind comments.

Moe is finally finished. I learned a lot working on him and now have shortcuts for doing Larry and Curly. And I'm looking forward to doing the 5 foot mommy demon to round them out.

I left Moe's head unattached to the neck so that I can move it around and pose it any way that I wish at any time. I cut the hole in the bottom of the head to fit snug on the neck to facilitate this movement/posing. In some of the pics, his head is facing one direction and in other pics, it's facing another so that you can see the pose possibilities. Also, with my hand and toe construct of wire, those are fully posable


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow what a great transformation. I never would have guessed it started as a blucky!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That is an amazing transformation and on a good budget to. 
Well done.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody. He was fun to do. I'm ready to start on the next one now.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Cassie. Your how-to's were very well done with great photos. And to start with a two foot blucky and end up with a exceptional prop that you did is almost magical. I hope you share any new ideas that you come up with as you make the rest of your group. I am looking forward to making some of my own little demons this winter. Although I will make my wings large. More in line with the ratio of a bat's body and wings.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work! Nice step by step for everyone too. Thanks for sharing!

This one is my favorite picture of him.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

SWEET!!! Great job Cassie! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I'm happy with how Moe turned out. He was a good practice piece for the 5' blucky. She's well under way now. I'll be posting update pics in the momma blucky demon thread soon.

DeadSpider, that's my favorite pose too. He looks like he's hunkered down and hissing upwards.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Cassie this is cool, you really transformed your baby! If your still having trouble with your spine spikes sticking try drilling some small holes in the back then reglue them with your hot glue. The glue goes into your holes and creates a physical bond with the plastic. Looking forward to your full sized version!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Casssie, I looked around for that Elmer's adhesive you're using and couldn't find it around here. But the Home Despots carry Henry's 663 Outdoor Carpet Adhesive for 5 bucks a quart. I sneaked open a tub and took a whiff... it's the right color and has that classical strong latex-ammonia smell, so it might be the exact same stuff.

Oh, and awesome job on little Moe! Wicked little nipper he is!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

UndeadVoodooMonkey, after I reglued the spines back on I gave a nice thick coat of latex to them at the base. That added the much needed strength.

Revenant, I get the Elmer's Flooring Adhesive from Walmart (about $5 a can). I looked at Home Depot and couldn't find it there. And the Elmer's doesn't have that ammonia smell. That's one of the things I like about it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My walmart has no flooring adhesive of any kind.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

In our super walmart it's located within an isle or two of the paint dept.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I broke out the Henry's last night and used some, and I couldn't smell the ammonia at all while I was working with it, just when I'd stick my nose in the container and whiff. So once again it might be the same as yours. Seemed to dry nicely, and it's nice enough to work with, but pure hell once it gets on the hands... much gluey-er and stickier than regular latex. But at 5 bucks a quart I think I'm willing to put up with the hassle. Besides, you can never have too many adhesives.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought some at the super walmart the other day..located by the glue and duct tapes it was 6.23


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm ready to glue and latex the body and limbs in it's final position but I have to wait until I get some more paint (I'm out of certain colors). It's easier to paint the parts before body construction and then just go in and do touch ups.

Tonight, I made the mother demon skull horns with Crayola Model Magic clay. Hubby and I decided that we wanted long twisty horns. I simply rolled out two clay wads of the same size and twisted them. Pretty simple.

But the problem is that Crayola Model Magic clay is great for small/squat apliques as it dries to a stale marshmellow texture/weight and these horns will be thin and delicate. I've been giving this a lot of thought and I'm going to try this...I've recently been dabbling with paper mache with Elmer's wood glue mixed in and found it to be very solid so my current plan is to coat the long horns with several coats of that glue/mache mix with a skin of gauze between them. And then coating it with latex to seal it all.

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Here's a couple of pics of the horns I sculpted tonight. The first is the horns right after I finished forming them and the second pic is of them in a ziplock storage bag to give you some sense of size scale. I'll keep them in the bag and pliable until I'm ready to mache them.



















Also planned for Mother is a long tail and her back spines will be more like Godzilla spikey spines.

I've got all the arm/leg bones and chest done with latex. I've also gotten the hands and feet done. I'll probably work on the skull tomorrow but that won't take long.

We did a preliminary test of attaching and holding the body/limbs together today and she's looking fantastic so far. We're really happy with her. She's starting to look WICKED!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They look good Cassie..Ilike that twist in those..

I started mine today, going with a small one first.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lilly, be sure and post pics of your work on it! I can't wait to see what others do with this 

I'm an idiot, I ment to put that last post of mine in the mother demon thread.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OK Cassie ..here are a couple of pics,
I am almost done with it..have to add hands and feet and covering yet.
I also made extensions on the bones so I didn't have to take another Skelly apart on this one. Also made horns from hot glue and wire inside so I could do a small twist on them.
I really like making this, it is pretty fun.







,







,







,








here are more pics on procedure
small winged demon pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

He coming along great Lilly! I like the different color light tests you did with the skull too. On the mother demon that I'm making now, I lined the inside of the skull with tin foil and it really makes the light pop.

Excellent job on the wings too.

On a funny note, the pose you chose for your baby demon is almost exactly the pose I'm doing my mother demon!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry it's been so long having probs with server again ,hopefully tomorrow or next day, I am getting cable internet..

Thanks
His head is to small to add foil and,
The lights are already in the head, it came that way it is a 3 way changing light.
Well the pose changed a little since the legs dried, I have added the arms, just have to do some reinforcing on the arm area and around the wings..then add top cover on the rest of it ..did arms and head already. I am using lint and elmers glue for top cover. It starts out a grey color the dries to black. My lint also has dog hair in it ,so my head and some body areas have some whiskers too LOL 
If I can get into my photo bucket I'll post a pic next.
I have started the large demon head also.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

okay here ya go
arms attached arms top covered also








tail added side view








covered head..before dried









also added hook nails on wings
not decided on how I am going to cover wings with yet..decisions decisions


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's a baby blucky winged demon population explosion in here. And I still haven't sent for my baby bluckys yet. 
Lily-- not sure what you had in mind for the wings but I had planned on using nylon stocking material and latex, hopefully getting a skin like effect. (simular to the corpsing method) And perhaps using black nylons to see if it will show the color through the latex.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

He's coming along great Lilly!

I'm approaching the wing construction on my mother blucky demon and I was concerned about fabric adding too much weight. Then my hubby came up with a great solution.

He used to work for a screen printing company and has kept in touch with his old boss there. He stopped by the shop yesterday and came home with a big box full of huge silk screens! I was so excited! It's weave is extremely fine and lightweight. It should be perfect and it won't have that open-weave pattern that the gauze has so all it'll need is a very light coating of latex.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think i figured out what I'm going to do for the wings. I was peeling the adhesive off my parchment AND thought OH COOL it looked just like skin so i will try that route.

I think I will go with my couch cushion foam with a wire thru it for the wings on the large. one


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I just read this thread Cassie (2+ yrs. later ) and love how Moe turned out. Gives me another idea for a blucky! Great job. I'm sure the "mom" came out fantastic too!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He's awesome!! I love the spines!


----------



## Girl of Vlad (Sep 3, 2009)

very creative and spooky.


----------

